# Scanography



## sarahashleyphotos

Using a scanner as a camera...
Ugh. I just noticed this is under film. Sorry. =( There should be a alternative forum for digital too though.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Cool, I like 'em! The one with the hand especially. Do you edit them at all after scanning, or are all those directly from the scanner?


----------



## noelforest

That's pretty neat.


----------



## dxqcanada

Now that is ART.

I like your usage of the flat bed scanner as a device to capture images.
This reminds me of the old days of the "Alternative" film/paper artists.


----------



## Josh66

Those are awesome!


----------

